# Will I be able to finish my Surefire collection?



## JCK (Feb 11, 2013)

So I've been collecting Surefire torches for a little over 1 1/2 years. However alot of SF's lights that are still on my to buy list have been discontinued. This means I have to hit up the CPF Marketplace, as that is essentially the only way I can buy SF torches, living in Australia. Some examples of the ones I still want to add to my collection include, pretty much all the old style SF's, like C2, C3, 6PL, C2L M2, M3T, A2, A2L, E1E, L1 etc.., as well as the rarer models, like the C2 CJ and E2E CJ.

I'm wanting to seek CPF member's opinions - do you think I'll still be able to find and buy all the torches I need to finish my collection over the next year or longer, or will the older and rarer Surefire torches become "too" hard to find?


----------



## archimedes (Feb 11, 2013)

Certainly it would be rather costly ... 

Many will be _very_ difficult to source, even apart from the significant expense (such as particularly the CJ models you mention).

Not sure what you mean by "finish" your collection, either, as there are a truly *enormous* number of models and variants which have been produced, even excluding the current torches.


----------



## JCK (Feb 11, 2013)

By finish I mean I'd like to own one of each of the Flashlights under SF's discontinued list. http://www.surefire.com/discontinued-products

Also if there are slight differences with models, like the A2 having different coloured LED's, I'd like to get one of each as well.


----------



## archimedes (Feb 11, 2013)

JCK said:


> By finish I mean I'd like to own one of each of the Flashlights under SF's discontinued list. http://www.surefire.com/discontinued-products
> 
> Also if there are slight differences with models, like the A2 having different coloured LED's, I'd like to get one of each as well.



As a (conservative) guess, you would probably be looking at well over $5K in torches ... just for the ones on that list ... _without _any of the rare and/or special variants (no camo finishes, 4-flats A2-BK, C2-HABK limited editions, purple A2, 3-flats C2, "30th Anniversary" red E1B, etc, etc, etc) ... 

Also, there are *many *vintage models that have been discontinued, which are _not _on that list (such as 3P, D2, D3, 6Z, 7Z, 9Z, 12ZM, titanium CR2 Titan, the rechargeable series, and so forth).


----------



## LightJaguar (Feb 13, 2013)

Hope not to discourage you but that's a lot of money. I think that the "Golden Age" of Surefires is over. At one time even the rarer models where sold on occasion over the marketplace at reasonable prices. I got a few like that. Sometimes you would get lucky and could even buy a batch of rare SF lights at a good price. Not to mention that a lot of collectors were not as avid as they currently are. Also it looks like a lot of people have gotten wind of the rarity of some Surefires and have adjusted their price accordingly. 
I still remember when some sellers where having a hard time selling even rare surefires and would drop the price on them. Nowadays they are taken within minutes. Also a huh a lot of overseas collectors have come into play more then before from different parts of the world like China creating even more demand for the few rare Surefires left. 
I have not put my rarer Surefires for sale and I'm getting offers on them. 
There are some flippers who have come into the game and people wanting to "invest" in flashlights.
I've been wanting to collect all the Black HA Surefire C2s for over a year now. Even after buying the two rarest Black HA ones I still can't find all of them. There is only about four or five styles and I can't find them. There is one that I'm not even sure if it exists. 
With a lot of money, patience, time and a whole lot luck you might be able to finish off your collection. Rat is right under with you and he probably owns most of the Surefire collection. Might want to start buying him some beers....


----------



## MatthewSB (Feb 13, 2013)

After watching on e-bay, and the CPF marketplace, for the last few weeks it looks like just about everything imaginable pops up.

What will really make it hard for you is being outside the US, a lot of people are hesitant to ship overseas. You could solve this if you have a good friend or relative here who could recieve packages for you and hold them to be transferred however you prefer later on.


----------



## JCK (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks for the input everyone. I actually like the new models as much as the older ones. I'll have to keep my eyes on the marketplace and ebay.


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Feb 14, 2013)

My optimistic answer, probably! 
If you have the time and money anything is possible.

There are certain lights that are next to impossible to find, like the CJ lights. There its a whole world of prototypes and one-off lights. 

One tip i can share is if you find a rare light or part, buy it and use it as a bargaining chip in a trade. 
Most lights circulate between a select few collectors. If you wasn't 'in' you need to bring something good to the table.

Stay positive!


----------



## gravelrash (Feb 14, 2013)

jamesmtl514 said:


> Stay positive!



I've been on CPF for about 1.5 years, and I've been interested in Surefire for less than a year. I have been able to find a lot of good stuff by getting out and looking for it. I don't find "collectible" stuff, but I find what I'm interested in, which is C and M series incandescent in HA. For example I found some new-old-stock A2s in Birmingham (for $50 each!), I bought a new KT2-HA in Orlando for far less than retail price and I recently found two new-in-package SW02s at a dealer in California. I like that I'm bringing more stock into the CPF community (if I ever decide to sell any of it). It is definitely getting harder to find, but infinitely more rewarding when I do!

This may be harder to do in Australia; I don't really know. Good luck - don't get discouraged.


----------



## JCK (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for the tips James and gravelrash.

Thats a good idea about the rare parts as bargaining chips.

Unfortunately the market for SF in Australia/at least where I live is pretty non existant, as far as I know. There was one store about an hour from me, but they only sell new stock now. I found a couple of SF's at a garage sale, but that was a while ago.


----------

